# Japanese Dwarf Rush (Acorus variegatus)???



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey all I have got my 2.5g shrimp tank up and running, currently cycling. It is an open top tank and I am looking for a plant that will grow above the water level. My petsmart always has Variegated Japanese Dwarf Rush (Acorus variegatus), I see that if they are fully submerged they will die over months, so my question is how far can they be submerged without dying. From substrate to water surface it is 6.5", will this plant be content being submerged this much? Also any other thoughts on other plants that will grow over the surface would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

